# Loader LA302 Seal Repair



## rocky1074 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a Kubota 7510 HDS and have a Kubota loader LA302..I have Boom & Bucket cylinder seal leaking and would like to know how to repair it myself..Any information would help. Thanks


----------



## ttenrab (Oct 7, 2015)

My pistons were leaking oil from the head seals on my bucket cylinders, so I put seals in them today. There are 5 replaceable parts on the head, including 3 o-rings, one seal and an plastic ring that sits next to and supports one of the o-rings on the head. Only a few tools are required. The cylinders are easily removed with only two cotter pins holding the cylinder pins in place and two jic fittings on the hoses at each cylinder. Once the cylinders were off of the tractor, I used a bench vice to hold them while I broke them down. I didn't have a pin spanner wrench to remove the cylinder head, so I borrowed one from a friend. I could have removed it with a pipe wrench, but didn't want to mark up the head. Once the head is unscrewed, you'll need to slide the piston rod out of the cylinder and remove the nut from the end of the piston rod using a 19mm wrench or socket. Once the nut is removed, the piston slides off of the rod easily, but pay attention to the orientation as there's a o-ring on one end of the piston. Next, slide the head off of the rod and pop out the worn seal and wiper from inside the head (I used a small screwdriver to pry them out.) Clean the head and then push the new wiper into the groove inside the head and then drive the new seal into the end using a socket and hammer. Replace the o-ring and plastic backer ring as well as the larger o-ring that sits above the threads on the head. Slide the rod back through the head (You should feel more resistance with the new seal and wiper), replace the piston in the correct orientation and replace the nut. (I didn't have a torque spec for the nut, so I got it "pretty tight", but not crazy tight) Slide the piston back into the cylinder, thread the head back into the cylinder and tighten just enough to seat the o-ring and flush it with the end of the cylinder. Put the cylinder back on your loader, reattach the hoses and go back to playing in the dirt.


----------



## rocky1074 (Apr 14, 2015)

*LA302 Seal Repair*

Thanks ttenrab, I ended up bringing the piston to my local Kobata Dealer being I didn't get a response sooner. It cost me 178.00 to have a new seal installed and they didn't enen have to take the piston off I handed it to them. What a Rip Off!!! After that I went online to http://www.colemanequip.com there I purchase all my Filters and parts that I need. They had the seal kit and I purchased one for I believe 68.00 for future use is needed. Thank for send me the directions on how to install it. I printed it out and saved it in my Kubota file..Thank Once Again..Rocky


----------



## sweatdog2 (Apr 2, 2016)

Does anyone know what the correct seal kit to use is?
Item # 75536-63400
KIT, SEAL*** about $38 versus Item # 75536-63600
KIT, SEAL***about $60. I am replacing the seals on the boom cylinder. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ttenrab (Oct 7, 2015)

A buddy suggested I call Crown Products in Longview, TX. They said they could match them if I took apart the cylinder and brought in the parts. I took the pieces to them and they matched them up with no problem. I don't remember the exact price, but they were so inexpensive from Crown that I bought extras to have on hand. As a random note, all four cylinders use the same seals, wiper and o-rings.


----------

